# Cafe World Cup Section etc



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2010)

As the World Cup has its own dedicated Sub Section, would it not make sense to have one for F1 as well. International. Competitive and 2010, 2011, 2012 etc...

Also, I think the CTC element 'sticky' is old.

The jersey relay is suffering from rider fatigue and no one who has, seems to want to pass it on.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2010)

It's a temporary sub-forum and will be removed once the World Cup is over.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> It's a temporary sub-forum and will be removed once the World Cup is over.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Ignore Teef - he's bitter because rugby is a bit on the dull side.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jun 2010)

theclaud said:


> Ignore Teef - he's bitter because *rugby is a bit on the dull side*.



And they let you stay in Wales? I'd have thought a lynch mob would be on the way from Parc Y Scarlets already...


----------



## theclaud (2 Jun 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> And they let you stay in Wales? I'd have thought a lynch mob would be on the way from Parc Y Scarlets already...



Ha! Well I've already committed the unforgivable offence of being English, so a conciliatory attitude is wasted.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2010)

Not at all - I like people liking things!
But the F1 season will be over soon and that could be removed after the final race.
I don't like the sticky bits at the top of café, that's all.
Smacks of unwiped tables...

Soccer would be nothing without all the balls. Eusébio - I say smelly.


----------



## Shaun (11 Jun 2010)

lol ... and we should probably have masses of mods surrounding the sub-forum in case it all kicks off ...


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2010)

Give us all Lambrettas and we might think about it!!
*hopeful*


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> It's a temporary sub-forum and will be removed once the World Cup is over.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


I'm not interested in football so I won't be going in there, but what will you do if some really interesting threads develop that you might want to keep?


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2010)

If an odd thread or two develops that have some legs (see what I did there) we can move them to the main cafe before removing the World Cup one.


----------

